# looking to train in Fort Myers area



## bturner20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Can anyone reccomend a school in the Fort Myers area? (Or tell me who to avoid?) The style doesn't matter to me as much as having a good instructor, although I would prefer to avoid the "sport" TKD kind of thing (like ATA). Thanks for the help in advance.

Brian


----------



## The Prof (Jan 17, 2005)

A Private message has been sent to you.  Good Luck.


The Prof


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jan 17, 2005)

Lee Wedlake is an fabulous instructor with an international reputation for excellence.  He is my instructor's instructor and I am grateful that Mr. Parker got the two together.

Do yourself a favor and visit his studio. He's also on line at www.lwkarate.com.

Jeff


----------

